
Please Stop White Knighting - Mz
http://micheleincalifornia.blogspot.com/2016/10/please-stop-white-knighting.html
======
Nomentatus
Traditionally, Sufis have referred to this as: "White Veil Evil." As opposed
to, say, malicious narcissism which doesn't care to appear good. A more modern
term that subsumes "White Knighting" would be "moral narcissism," that is,
trying to appear useful, noble and good; as opposed to considering carefully
whether your words or actions will actually benefit others.

In my experience, men who interject themselves unnecessarily to demonstrate
how politically correct they are, also have no problem interrupting women at
other times. Constantly, in fact. Interjecting yourself is just another form
of interrupting women. Which is probably the most destructive common habit of
most workplaces, sadly.

The rule that keeps one from being a narcissist (of whatever variety), or
behaving like one, is to ask: "Am I trying to please others, here or have I
carefully considered all the consequences of my action, and know that my
actions will genuinely benefit them?" It can be hard (embarrassing) to answer
that question honestly, so that's why there are a lot of shameless narcissists
walking around. Not all, but a great many of them, men.

Note that "narcissism" is not a synonym for "selfishness" (although it often
ends up being selfish, perverse or destructive.) In fact narcissists can be
said to have surrendered much of their moral and decision-making authority to
others, by endlessly yearning to please and impress them.

